# Ubuntu 13.04: AMD Grafiktreiber und google earth



## boss3D (15. August 2013)

*[EDIT]*
Das ursprüngliche Problem des Threads (siehe Text in diesem Posting) ist bereits gelöst. Das nächste Problem (siehe aktueller Thread-Title) ist *hier *beschrieben.
---------------

Hi @ all!

Das Drama geht in die zweite Runde _(@ Mods: Wenn 2 Threads zu einem ähnlichen Thema zu viel sind, dann bitte den anderen schließen)_ ... 

Nachdem man *hier* schon lesen konnte, wie verzweifelt ich seit 1 Woche versuche, Debian auf meinem PC parallel zu Windows zu installieren UND auch zum Laufen zu bringen, verlagere ich das ganze jetzt erstmal "korrekterweise" in die Linux-Sektion. 

So sieht's jetzt erstmal wieder aus im PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gerade ein ziemliches "Martyrium" hinter mir: 
1.) Vorgestern mit gparted die 1 TB Windows-HDD geschrumpft, sodass 80 GB für eine Debian-Installation frei waren. So weit so gut.
2.) Debian installiert mit einer 150 MB /boot-Partition und einer LVM (/root 10 GB, /home ~ 68.5 GB, swap 1 GB)
3.) Nach laut Installationsmenü "erfolgreich" verlaufener Installation PC neugestartet
4.) Es startete sofort Windows ohne mir irgendein Auswahlmenü zu zeigen
5.) Ich also Debian vom Boot-Stick im Rescue-Mode nochmal gestartet und GRUB nocheinmal installiert. Danach wieder PC neugestartet
6.) Plötzlich bootet gar nichts mehr und es kommt die Meldung: _Missing Operating System_!!! 
7.) Ich dann gpartet gebootet und erstmal alles anzeigen lassen. Hat auf den ersten Blick auch gut ausgeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8.) Dann unter gparted TestDisk gestartet und erstmal alles analysieren lassen: Da kamen die ärgsten Fehlermeldungen von wegen, dass es mir alle Dateisysteme zerlegt hätte, etc.!!!
Ich habe dann echt die Panik bekommen, weil ich keine Daten von meinem Windows 7 gesichert hatte und schon geglaubt habe, ich hätte alles zerstört!
Das Endresultat der TestDisk-Analyse war dann das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9.) In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich dann von TestDisk den MBR neu schreiben lassen und was sehe ich beim Reboot: _1234F:_ 
^^ Nächster Schock! Habe dann testweise "1" gedrückt und siehe da: Mein "heiliges" Windows 7 bootet wieder ganz normal und es ist auch alles noch da und läuft einwandfei! _*erleichtert ausatme*_
10.) Testweise habe ich dann bei mehreren PC-Starts auch "2", "3", "4" und "F" probiert. Bei "2" kam wieder ein schwarzer Bildschirm mit blinkendem weißen Cursor --> das sollte dann wohl Debian sein. 
Bei den anderen Optionen ist nichts gekommen.
10.) Dann bin ich die ganze letzte Nacht dagesessen und habe alle Daten auf den Laptop und meine beiden externen HDDs gesichert.
11.) Heute frage ich mich schon den ganzen Tag, wie ich das _1234F:_ wieder wegbekomme und hab's jetzt gerade durch die Wiederherstellung des originalen Windows 7 Bootloaders über die Windows DVD geschafft.
-------------

^^ Wie man sich jetzt wahrscheinlich unschwer vorstellen kann, bin ich nervlich am Ende! Mir reicht's endgültig mit diesem sch*** Linux! Fast hätte ich mir mein Windows 7 damit ruiniert. 

Ich brauche Debian aber und komme nicht drum herum, es auf meinem PC zu installieren. Kann mir jetzt bitte einer, der sich wirklich auskennt, glasklar erklären, wie ich Debian sicher auf meinem PC installiere, sodass GRUB der Bootmanager wird und ich keinesfalls Windows 7 verliere?
Wie dem anderen Thread zu entnehmen ist, habe ich ja Debian schon x-mal auf dem PC installiert gehabt - mal in einer Partition des Datengrabs (D, dann auf der gesamten D-Platte, bis gestern auf einer Partition auf der Windows-C-Platte - aber immer mit dem Resultat eines schwarzen Bildschirms mit blinkendem weißen Cursor. Selbst nachträgliches (wieder)Installieren von GRUB hat dieses Problem nicht gelöst. Dass mein Debian-iso-Image aber keinen Schaden haben kann, weiß ich, weil ich exakt das selbe Image erfolgreich am Laptop installiert habe.

*[EDIT]*
Hab's bisher exakt nach *der Anleitung* gemacht. Allerdings wurde ICH nie gefragt, ob und wohin ich GRUB installieren will! Bei mir wurde GRUB immer einfach automatisch mit dem Base-System mitinstalliert und ist dann scheinbar immer irgendwo gelandet, wo er nicht erreichbar ist bzw. vom UEFI nicht gefunden werden konnte?!

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Timsu (15. August 2013)

*AW: [HILFE] Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*

Wozu LVM?
Dadurch wird es doch nur noch schwerer.
Was passiert wenn du die Windowsfestplatte herausziehst und dann Debian installierst?


----------



## boss3D (15. August 2013)

*AW: [HILFE] Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*

Die LVM habe auch ich stark in Verdacht, dass GRUB deswegen "irgendwohin" installiert wird und nicht an den korrekten Ort ...

Ich brauche das Debian allerdings für die FH und da haben wir's im letzten Semester auf einem Server auch mit LVM installiert: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zwar hier keinen Server, aber LVM kann ja auch auf einem normalen System durchaus Vorteile haben. Ich könnte ja dann später, wenn mir die 80 GB Partition auf C: zu klein werden würde, die LVM auf D: übergreifend ausdehnen. Zumindest in abgespeckter Form würde ich die daher schon auch gerne auf meinem PC erstellen. Und auf dem Laptop hat's ja auch mit LVM einwandfrei sofort bei der ersten Installation funktioniert! Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich hier am PC, selbst wenn ich Debian auch mit auf die Windows-Platte raufinstalliere, die ärgsten Probleme kriege!

Die Windows-Platte abhängen?! Hm ... das klingt für mich schon wieder stark "experimentell" und gerade Experimente wollte ich jetzt nach den 3 Tagen "Kampf ums Retten von Windows" keine mehr riskieren. Nicht, dass dann beim Wiederanhängen die Windows-Platte nicht mehr erkannt wird oder sonst irgendein Mist kommt ... ?!


----------



## Timsu (15. August 2013)

*AW: [HILFE] Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*

Da passiert schon nichts auf deiner Windowsplatte.
So kannst du zumindestens sichergehen, dass GRUB auf der richtigen Platte installiert wird, somit hast du dann zwei Bootloader: Windows und GRUB. Dann musst du in GRUB noch dein Windows eintragen.


----------



## boss3D (15. August 2013)

*AW: [HILFE] Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*



Timsu schrieb:


> Da passiert schon nichts auf deiner Windowsplatte.
> So kannst du zumindestens sichergehen, dass GRUB auf der richtigen Platte installiert wird, somit hast du dann zwei Bootloader: Windows und GRUB. Dann musst du in GRUB noch dein Windows eintragen...


... und die zweite Platte als die primäre Bootplatte im UEFI angeben. Hm ... klingt zumindest richtig. 

Werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren. 
Ich melde mich dann wieder. Muss jetzt gleich weg ...


----------



## Laudian (15. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*



boss3D schrieb:


> 4.) Es startete sofort Windows ohne mir irgendein Auswahlmenü zu zeigen
> 6.) Plötzlich bootet gar nichts mehr und es kommt die Meldung: _Missing Operating System_!!!


 
Ganz einfach: Grub wurde auf der Partition installiert, auf der auch Linux liegt. Im Bios wird diese Partition aber garnicht erst nach einem Bootmanager durchsucht, sondern direkt die Windows Partition gestartet.

Anschließend hast du dann Grub in den MBR geschrieben, allerdings ohne einen Eintrag zu deiner Linux/Windows Installation zu erstellen. Dadurch konnte GRUB kein OS finden und gab die obige Fehlermeldung aus (vermute ich mal, hatte die Situation noch nie).

Lösung: Installiertes Linux vom Stick aus booten, GRUB in den MBR installieren und 2 Einträge zu Linux bzw. dem Windows Bootloader hinzufügen.


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 7 und Debian 7 im Dual-Boot*

Thanks @ all! 

Habe jetzt Debian auf der 500 GB HDD installiert OHNE vorher die Windows Platte abzuhängen, und ich wurde im Installationsmenü von Debian endlich gefragt, ob ich GRUB in den MBR der ersten HDD installieren wolle. Habe natürlich ja ausgewählt und nach dem Reboot sehe ich GRUB mit Einträgen für Debian und Windows 7 ... 

Jetzt nur noch KDE installieren und GRUB optisch aufpeppen, dann ist alles perfekt. 

Ach ja, bevor ich vergesse: 500 GB sind mir für Linux viel zu viel. Kann ich jetzt problemlos mit gparted Debian auf 80 GB zusammenschrumpfen ohne dass es mir dabei irgendwas zerlegt?
^^ Ich hoffe, die LVM wird dabei keine Probleme machen! Meine Idee: erstmal /home auf 68.5 GB schrumpfen (/root = 10 GB und swap = 1 GB) und dann die gesamte LVM soweit schrumpfen, dass sich die 3 Partitionen genau darin ausgehen?!


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2013)

Hi, again!

Nachdem ich vor 3 Tagen endlich erfolgreich Linux auf der ganzen zweiten HDD installiert hatte, habe ich dann mit gparted versucht, die LVM auf meine gewünschten 80 GB zu verkleinern und habe mir dabei glatt die Dateisysteme der Logical Volumes zerschossen. Da ich aber wusste, dass GRUB endlich auf der richtigen Partition gelandet war, habe ich die ganze HDD unter WIndows formatiert, BIS auf die 150 MB große /boot Partition von Debian. Dann die HDD unter Windows so partitioniert, dass ich eben weiterhin die /boot Partition hatte, dazu 80 GB und einen 365 GB großen Bereich, der weiterhin als Datengrab herhalten wird. Auf den 80 GB dann nochmal Debian installiert, LVM eingerichtet, ABER die behaltene /boot-Partition eingebunden ... und jetzt ist endlich wirklich alles nach meinen Wünschen partitioniert und installiert. 
----------------

Allerdings habe ich jetzt unter Debian 7 KDE ein nervendes Problem, das ich seit 2 Tagen zu lösen versuche. Da ich aber bis jetzt keinen Schritt weiter bin, wende ich mich wieder an euch:

Ich kriege einfach keinen Sound! Soundkarte ist die Asus Xonar D1, die vom Alsamixer definitiv unterstützt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Wie man sieht, ist auch alles auf hörbare Lautstärke aufgedreht und nichts gemutet. Mir fällt nur auf, dass alsamixer die Xonar D1 nicht als Standard zu speichern scheint?! Jedes Mal, wenn ich alsamixer aufrufe, sehe ich den onBoard-Chip und muss erst über F6 die Xonar auswählen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im Audio-Menü ist alles aufgedreht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe das Oxygen HD-Zeugs, das laut google Suche meine Xonar D1 sein soll, als "Nummer 1" Ausgabegerät nach ganz oben gesetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Einmal beim "Herumprobieren" im Audio-Menü habe ich ganz kurz einen Ton aus meinen Lautsprechern gehört, als ich auf "Test" geklickt habe. Unter youtube beispielsweise habe ich aber noch nie was gehört. Woran kann das jetzt liegen? 

*[EDIT: Soundproblem gelöst!]*
Die Lösung, die bei mir funktioniert hat:

```
sudo mv /var/lib/alsa/asound.state /root/ 
sudo mount -t tmpfs none /var/lib/alsa
```
*Quelle*


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*[Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

So, nachdem die Soundprobleme auch behoben sind, fehlen mir jetzt nur noch 2 Dinge zu einem "kompletten" Debian auf meinem PC: Einrichtung des WLAN- und des Bluetooth-Sticks.

Modelle:
- WLAN: Asus USB-N13
- BT: Asus USB-BT211

Für den WLAN-Stick gibt's auf der Asus Homepage ein Treiberpaket für Linux zum Downloaden. Dieses habe ich auch schon entpackt hier, aber jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll ... 
Beim googeln habe ich *diese "Anleitung"* gefunden und bis zu den Screenshots komme ich auch noch mit, aber dann wird's mir zu kryptisch.
Mir ist zumindest aufgefallen, dass es im entpackten Archiv ein Makefile gibt, das man wohl irgendwie für die Installation verwenden kann/soll/muss?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Bluetooth-Stick bietet Asus keine Linux-Treiber an, allerdings finde ich in diversen Foren Einträge von Usern, die das Teil offenbar unter Linux zum Laufen gebracht haben. Nur leider kann ich als Linux-Neuling auch in diesem Fall nicht viel mit dem Erklärungs-"Wirrwarr" anfangen, das man auf google so findet. Wie *z. B. hier*.

_*help, pls*_


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Was ist denn an der ersten Anleitung nicht zu verstehen ? Du kopierst den Text aus den grauen Fenstern und fügst ihn in die Konsole ein, das einzige was du noch selber machen musst ist den Dateinamen aus dem grauen Fenster an die Version der von dir geladenen Treiber anpassen.

Wenn du mit Linux arbeiten willst solltest du mit solchen Bilderbuchanleitungen aber recht zügig zurechtkommen


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

copy-pasten kann ich schon. Das "Problem" ist viel eher, dass ich als jahrelanger Windows-only-User nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann, was da passiert und mich daher bis jetzt "nicht getraut" habe, das nachzumachen. Nen eigenen Treiber "basteln"?! Aber gut, wenn du meinst, dass ich das einfach so nach der Anleitung machen kann, werde ich es mal ausprobieren ...

Ich melde mich in Kürze wieder.

*[EDIT]*
Bis ...
	
	



```
bash install.sh
```
... komme ich, dann geht's bei mir nicht weiter, weil ich wohl kein so ein Shell Script (?) in meinem Treiber Verzeichnis habe?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Als Windows Nutzer ist man es gewohnt, ausführbare Datein zu bekommen, die man nur Doppelklicken muss, damit etwas installiert wird.

Bei Linux ist das etwas schwieriger, denn es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Linux Versionen, und eine Datei funktioniert nicht automatisch auf jeder davon, sondern muss für die meisten speziell angepasst werden. Deswegen lädst du den Quellcode des Treibers herunter und kompilierst ihn mit den in der Anleitung stehenden Befehlen für dein Linux und installierst ihn anschließend.

Das script install.sh übernimmt das kompilieren, installieren etc automatisch.

Die von dir vorher genannte makefile Datei ist so etwas wie eine Anleitung für den Compiler.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ja, dass es Files mit allen möglichen Endungen für diverseste Distributionen gibt, ist mir schon aufgefallen: tar.gz, .deb, ...

Siehe EDIT im vorigen Posting: Schön und gut, wenn man das Script hat! Nur, was tun, wenn nicht? 
Irgendwie muss ich wohl das Makefile verwenden?!

*[EDIT]*
Gerade mit "make" probiert, aber da kommen mehr Errors als sonst was:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ich lade mir den Treiber mal eben runter und guck mir an was da für Datein drinne sind 
tar.gz hat übrigens nichts mit der Distribution zu tun sondern ist einfach ein Archiv wie .rar


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ich hatte genau den gleichen USB-Stick unter Linux und bin auch kläglich am kompilieren gescheitert.
Hab dann 20€ investiert und eine PCIe-Karte gekauft, die hat sofort ohne Treiberprobleme funktioniert.

Ganz nebenbei, warum ein nacktes Debian als Neueinsteiger?
Da gibt es viel einfachere Linuxlösungen.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Also, ich hab mir den Treiber heruntergeladen, das Script install.sh befindet sich direkt im Hauptverzeichnis des heruntergeladenen Archivs.

Gib mal einfach "./install.sh" ein sobald du in dem Ordner bist. Also anstatt bash install.sh.
Je nachdem mit welchem Benutzer du angemeldet bist auch "sudo ./install.sh"

Edit: Ich finde Debian schön. Ich habe mir auch als blutiger Anfänger Debian auf meinen Stratoserver geworfen, wenn man ein wirklich nacktes System hat lernt man umso besser wie alles funktioniert 

Inzwischen laufen Teamspeak-Server, Minecraft-Server, Webserver etc alle wie sie sollen.


----------



## Chemenu (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir den Treiber heruntergeladen, das Script install.sh befindet sich direkt im Hauptverzeichnis des heruntergeladenen Archivs.


 Ich hab mir den Treiber (USB-N13 driver / Linux Driver - v.2.3.0.2) auch mal runtergeladen, sehe da aber auch kein Shellskript.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die install.sh ist doch kaum zu übersehen. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Wenn du ein Makefile siehst, dann befindest du dich im falschen Ordner.

Ach moment, ich sehe gerade erst dass es auf der Seite mehrere Treiber gibt, ich hab wohl den falschen erwischt wenn der erste nicht zufällig der richtige ist


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

@ Abductee
Meine Gründe:
1.) Die "liebe" FH, die nur Windows 7 und Debian verwenden will und ich mich da als Student anpassen "darf" ...
2.) Was Laudian gesagt hat: Gerade mit dem "komplizierten" Debian lernt man (vermutlich) noch am meisten von den gängigen Distributionen?!

BTW funktionieren beide Sticks bei mir einwandfrei unter Windows 7. Insofern will ich die nicht wegen Debian ersetzen. 

@ Laudian
Ich habe im gesamten Ordner kein install.sh Script, Chemenu auch nicht! Ich habe auch *hier* einen Screenshot meines Ordnerinhalts gepostet, damit du's selbst sieht.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

In der Anleitung im ersten Post hat der TE "lsmod | grep rt" eingegeben um herauszufinden welche Version des Gerätes er benutzt, da es zwei verschiedene gibt, welche hast du ?
Oder steht womöglich auf der Verpackung ob es sich um Revision A oder B handelt ?

Nicht dass du genau wie ich den falschen Treiber geladen hast 

Abgesehen davon kann ich den Treiber RTL8192CU nicht herunterladen, ich falle dann immer zurück auf die Startseite.
Edit: War nur ein Fehler bei Opera, mit Firefox klappts doch.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ich hab jetzt den richtigen Treiber. Falls du die Revision B hast, wovon ich ausgehen, dann brauchst du den Treiber rtl8192cu.
Auch da findet man im Hauptverzeichnis sofort die install.sh


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Mit dem Befehl sehe ich das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Also RTL8192CU?!

Bei Asus sehe ich aber nur das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Und da lade ich mir dann den oberen weil neueren Treiber runter ...


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

genau


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

^^ Siehe mein Hinzugefügtes ...

Wo nimmst du einen "extra-Treiber" für RTL8192CU her?


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Realtek

einfach bis zu RTL8192CU runterscrollen und downloaden ^^
Der Link stand ebenfalls in der Anleitung.

In der Anleitung steht doch dass man den Treiber direkt von Realtek laden soll, nicht von Asus.


----------



## boss3D (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ok, habe den Treiber jetzt erfolgreich (?) installieren können ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber woran merke ich jetzt, dass ich am PC auch WLAN-Empfang habe?

ifconfig findet immer noch nur das LAN- und das Loopback-Interface:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*[EDIT]*
Das Menü für die Netzwerkverbindungen findet auch nichts in Richtung WLAN:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[EDIT2]*
Als angeschlossenes USB-Device wird der WLAN-Stick korrekterweise erkannt ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aber als Network-Device nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

In dem Thread hier hatte jemand das gleiche Problem und konnte es lösen:
Linux Mint Forums • View topic - (SOLVED) Realtek RTL8192cu help

Zuerst wird empfohlen die Installation durchzuführen während der Wlan-Stick NICHT angeschlossen ist. Den Rest der Tips kannst du dir ja selber raussuchen falls das nicht hilft


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

^^ Ne, hat bei mir leider auch nichts gebracht. Manche Dinge aus dem Thread habe ich mich dann gar nicht machen getraut, weil ich einige Fehlermeldungen, die die Leute dort bekommen haben, NICHT bekommen habe. Das Installationsscript läuft ja bei mir "einwandfrei" durch. Nur scheint der Stick auch danach inaktiv zu sein. Ich hätte mir erwartet, dass ich den dann im Netzwerkmenü auswählen und, wie unter Windows, meine WLAN-Daten eingeben können werde ...

Aber sowas passiert hier unter Debian nicht. 
Als angeschlossene USB-Hardware wird der Stick ja erkannt, aber leider nicht als Netzwerkgerät. _*seufz*_

Ob ich das Script bei angeschlossenem oder abgestecktem Stick durchführe, macht BTW keinen Unterschied. Zumindest nicht an meinem Rechner.
----------------

Vielleicht fällt ja noch wem was ein, wie ich zumindest den Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen könnte. Ob ich jetzt Internet am Stand-PC per Ethernet oder WLAN kriege, ist ja mehr oder weniger egal. Aber Bluetooth, zumindest, wäre mir schon noch wichtig ...


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ich will dich wirklich nicht ärgern, aber kauf dir einen anderen Adapter.
Das erspart dir sehr viele Nerven.
ASUS PCE-N10, 150Mbps, PCIe x1 (90-IG1Q003M00-0PA0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Funktioniert Plug&Play.

Das gleiche gilt für den Bluetooth Dongle.
http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Bluetooth-...id=1377147800&sr=8-2&keywords=bluetooth+linux
http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Nano-Bluetooth-USB-Adapter-Version-frustfreie-Verpackung/dp/B002NTP04C/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1377147719&sr=8-4&keywords=bluetooth+linux


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Na ja, unter Windows funktionieren meine beiden Teile ja einwandfrei. Das selbe unter Linux wäre daher eigentlich nur noch "Luxus". Und sooo dringend brauche ich dann an einem Stand-PC, der eh per Ethernet mit dem Internet verbunden ist, auch kein WLAN. Bluetooth wäre mir da schon wichtiger gewesen, v. a. um Files einfach vom PC auf's Smartphone übertragen zu können, ohne für jedes "kleine" Foto oder einen einzigen Song das USB-Kabel raussuchen zu müssen ...

Aber das kann ich ja auch weiterhin unter Windows machen. Wenn ich mal wieder "zu viel" Geld haben sollte, kann ich mir ja einen Hardwarewechsel immer noch überlegen. Vielleicht gibt's bis dahin für Debian aber auch schon ein Kernel-Update, sodass dann auch meine vorhandenen Teile von selbst erkannt werden?!


----------



## boss3D (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Hilfe] Debian WLAN- und Bluetooth-Stick zum Laufen kriegen*

Ein paar allgemeine Fragen zum Praxis-Betrieb von Debian 7 habe ich:

1.) Als wir auf der FH noch Debian 6 benutzt haben, habe ich jeden Tag das (Server-)System mit _aptitude update_ und _aptitude full-upgrade_  geupdated und es gab beinahe täglich Updates, die installiert wurden.  Seit ich hier privat vor ~ 1 Woche Debian 7 von einem 2 Monaten alten  heruntergeladenen DVD-Image installiert habe, seitdem gab's noch kein  einziges Update zu installieren! Kann's das geben? Er läuft immer schön  die Repositorys in der sources-list durch, meint dann aber, 0 Updates  wären zu installieren. Das glaube ich ja fast nicht ... ?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) Ich habe gestern nach *dieser offiziellen Anleitung* den Catalyst Treiber für meine HD5770 installiert und das hat auch geklappt. Allerdings wurde kein CCC mitinstalliert, das ich schon sehr gerne hätte, und wenn ich _hwinfo --gfxcard_ anzeigen lasse, dann steht da: _Driver status: radeon is not active_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bereits in den Systemeinstellungen von XRender auf OpenCL umgestellt, allerdings hat weder das, noch irgendeine andere Lösung, die google gefunden hat, zu _radeon active_ geführt. Beim ersten Umstellen auf OpenCL wurde _radeon active_ angezeigt, aber nur bis zum nächsten Systemstart. Seitdem sehe ich wieder nur _inactive_.

^^ Wo kriege ich jetzt das CCC her und wie bleibt die HD5770 dauerhaft aktiv?

*[EDIT]*
Das CCC zu installieren habe ich über den Packet-Manager noch geschafft, aber dann habe ich mir ein echtes Problem eingehandelt: Laut der verlinkten Anleitung von oben ist der Catalyst 12.6 der "aktuellste" für Debian. Ich habe mir dann aber aus lauter Neugier den 13.8 Beta von der offiziellen AMD-Site geladen und installiert. Tja, und jetzt kommt nichts mehr! Wenn ich Debian starte --> nur schwarzer Bildschirm!!! Über den Recovery Modus habe ich noch Zugriff aufs System und kann darin auch alles machen. Probiere ich aber im Recovery Modus _startx_, dann auch sofort schwarzer Bildschirm! Wie kriege ich das jetzt wieder hin, dass Debian im grafischen Modus startet? _*Hilfe!*_ 

*[EDIT 2]*
So, jetzt geht gar nichts mehr!
Hab's zwar dann gestern noch durch Deinstallation des Grafiktreibers geschafft, dass ich wieder die GUI von KDE erreicht habe. Da drinnen dann aber laut der offiziellen Anleitung den Catalyst 12.6 installiert ... und wieder ging nichts mehr: XServer startet nicht. Nach stundenlangem Hin und Her mit diversesten config-Files bis spät in die Nacht rein habe ich es dann doch wieder bis zum KDE Login-Menü geschafft. Allerdings war ich heute dann soweit, dass er mich nach einem Login sofort wieder zum Login-Menü zurückbefördert hat ... Ich nervlich eh schon am Ende, habe dann Gnome getestet, wo ich einwandfrei reinkomme ...
KDE ein paar Mal gelöscht und neuinstalliert, bis irgendwann nur noch ein blauer Bildschirm mit einem seltsamen Login-Fenster kam. Und da bin ich jetzt --> Neuinstallation des ganzen Debian 7. Anders geht's nicht mehr. Alle Lösungsversuche haben nur alles immer noch schlimmer gemacht! 

Sch*** Linux!!! NIE geht irgendwas! Immer kommt bei allem was man macht nur ERROR X, ERROR Y, ERROR Z, ... !!! Da muss man ja einen Hass drauf kriegen!


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2013)

So, mir ist das jetzt alles entgültig zu blöd geworden mit Debian, weil einfach nichts funktioniert: WLAN Stick wird nicht erkannt, BT Dongle wird nicht erkannt, kein Steam, kein Adobe Reader, kein CUDA, ... einfach nichts ... !

^^ Deswegen habe ich jetzt sowohl am PC als auch am Laptop die Debian 7 Installationen durch Ubuntu 13.04 ersetzt ... und siehe da: Nahezu alles funktioniert auf Anhieb einwandfrei! 
Selbst WLAN und BT, und am Laptop mit der 9600M GT auch CUDA. _*endlich*_

Nur ein Problem am PC ist mir geblieben: google earth will nicht starten und bricht jedes Mal eben beim Start ab. Nach langem googlen und dabei feststellen, dass unzählige andere Linux User das selbe Problem haben, habe ich dann rausgefunden, dass es event. an einem nicht 3D-fähigen Grafiktreiber liegen könnte. Am Laptop mit dem Geforce 310.40 funktioniert's ja einwandfrei. Nur der Catalyst 12.9 (laut CCC) am PC scheint wohl nur in 2D zu laufen?!
Unter Additional Drivers habe ich dann gesehen, dass da eigentlich ein Fire GL Treiber installiert und aktiviert zu sein scheint. Deshalb habe ich den dann deaktiviert und den eigentlichen Grafiktreiber, gleich darunter, installiert und aktiviert. Aber nach einem System-Neustart ist schon wieder nur der Fire GL Treiber "auf grün". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Wie kriege ich den "normalen" Grafiktreiber dauerhaft aktiviert?


----------

